#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  8 сентября, Улан-Удэ

## Dorje Dugarov

Подтягиваемся к центру "Ринпоче Багша", что на Лысой Горе (конечная 97 автобуса), к ступам.
Ориентировочно к 16:00

Вроде тепло должно быть.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Как встреча прошла ? Или скорее не было вообще встречи ,я же только сегодня увидел данное сообщение .

----------


## Кунсанг

Это был день города и я бомбил в этот день, ездил по заявкам и некогда было подъехать. Извини друг.

----------


## Кунсанг

Ты сам то хоть пришел? :Smilie:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Ты сам то хоть пришел?


Я в этот день был в  юстиции на сделке,а юстиция находится аккурат напротив головы Ленина и по окончании регистрации вышли и как назад в СССР вернулись ,так как по плошади вышагивали колоны трудящихся, а на "мавзолее" стояли чинуши и махали ручками.А про встречу и  забыл ,потом в 8часу вечера  вспомнил резко, но тогда было некогда ездил с риэлторами.А Вы в "бомбили"- в  смысле таксовали ?У Вас  сегодня очень  плодотовитый день по написанию постов  :Smilie: ,везде ваш ник Кунсанг,Кунсанг,Кунсанг....

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я в этот день был в  юстиции на сделке,а юстиция находится аккурат напротив головы Ленина и по окончании регистрации вышли и как назад в СССР вернулись ,так как по плошади вышагивали колоны трудящихся, а на "мавзолее" стояли чинуши и махали ручками.А про встречу и  забыл ,потом в 8часу вечера  вспомнил резко, но тогда было некогда ездил с риэлторами.А Вы в "бомбили"- в  смысле таксовали ?У Вас  сегодня очень  плодотовитый день по написанию постов ,везде ваш ник Кунсанг,Кунсанг,Кунсанг....


Ну да, таксовал. А пишу поскольку делать больше нечего :Smilie:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Ну да, таксовал. А пишу поскольку делать больше нечего


 Да тот день был суетный и лично я даже праздник не чувствовал ,и вообще юстиция работала в обычном режиме ,и риэлторы все работали ,а насчет встречи хоть и вспомнил, но точной информации не было будет-ли она вообще ,так как сообщение  об времени увидел позже,хотел позвонить Доржо Дугарову, а номер его был забит на 2 ом старом телефоне и у  него сел аккумулятор и.т.д..В общем видимо кармы наши не созрели для встречи.

----------


## Кунсанг

Зато буузы сварились. Но есть было некому. Повары сами съели.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.09.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Видать только я пошел на встречу, но по дороге за мной увязался щенок, пришлось устраивать его судьбу и поэтому я опоздал.

----------

